# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  hagerokouto rack mod

## yz250

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Θέλοντας ένα κουτί rack εξωτερικού χορού για να στεγάσω το router τα poe patch panel για τον κόμβο μου όσο και για το σπίτι (ip camera, access point) έψαξα αρκετά στο internet βρίσκοντας έτοιμες λύσεις οι οποιες είναι πολύ καλής ποιότητας και χρηστικότητας αλλα με απογορευτικό κόστος για αυτούς τους καιρούς, έτσι λοιπόν κατέληξα στην λύση ενός hager(FL116A) το οποιο με τις κατάλληλες μετατροπές θα μπορούσε να καλύψει τις ανάγκες μου.
στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες φαίνεται η σειρά με την οποια έγιναν οι εργασίες
IMG_0816.JPGIMG_0818.JPGIMG_0822.JPGIMG_0829.JPGIMG_0830.JPGIMG_0833.JPGIMG_0834.JPGIMG_0835.JPGIMG_0837.JPGIMG_0838.JPGIMG_0839.JPGIMG_0840.JPGIMG_0843.JPGIMG_0845.JPGIMG_0847.JPGIMG_0852.JPGIMG_0854.JPGIMG_0857.JPG

----------


## NetTraptor

Με 25cm βάθος μπορείς να χωρέσεις πολύ συγκεκριμένες συσκευές... 
Από πατέντα όμως δεν λέω... έσκισες!
Συνολικό κόστος?

----------


## yz250

Το κόστος τις κατασκευής είναι περίπου στα 95euro
80 για το κουτί 10 για τα rails 2 για βίδες πριτσίνια κτλ 
το αλουμίνιο μου το έδωσε ένας φίλος αλουμίνας δωρεάν αλλα δεν πιστεύω να κάνει πάνω 5.
Τώρα για το βάθος του κουτιού έχεις δίκιο είναι πολύ
μικρό εκεί που είναι τώρα η ράγες έχει 15,5cm κενό,
με αυτό το κενό χωράνε τα περισσότερα router τις mirkotik σύμφωνα με τα specs. 
Αύριο που θα έρθει το δικό μου crs125 θα δείξει. 
Οποιαδήποτε παρατήρηση δεκτη  ::

----------

